# Mountain bikers.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whatta you think?


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Very nice...I've got a soft tail...but the disc brakes are very nice!

Late,
Cox


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Dang Bro ya just got a new truck. Whatcha need that for.  

Looks nice, but I dont know what Im looking for/at.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LA Cox said:


> Very nice...I've got a soft tail...but the disc brakes are very nice!
> 
> Late,
> Cox


Ive had two full boingers. The last one cost me 3k and I couldnt stand it. The peddle induced bounce caused my peddles to hit roots and anything that was above grade. I guess Ive gone full circle and want to get back to a light hardtail. And I just couldnt pass up red and black! IMO thats a good looking bike!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And I won the bid! 

Helmet gloves and baggies are next!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks nice bro. Let me know when and I'll blow the dust off of the Specialized.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Looks nice bro. Let me know when and I'll blow the dust off of the Specialized.


Im way out of shape! Ill need at least a few weeks of road work before Im ready for the Anthills.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Hehe...mine's been hanging on the wall for years.


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice...Anyone riding a 29er?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Wish we had hills here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

DanielT said:


> Nice...Anyone riding a 29er?


Whats the deal with 29ers? I see their getting popular.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

You gotta be a big strong tank to ride one! Other than that their great.


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

29ers are a smooth ride. They roll over stuff that will give you problems on a 26er. You will be suprised how easy you can push the pedals on this bike. My Brother races a 29er single speed. I don't think he will go back to 26. I currently ride my 92 stumpjumper that is a rigid single speed.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice components, what frame is it? Looks like a DH rig though with the flat pedals. You need to take it to Smithville, there are some good DH runs there.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

No, its a Klein XC frame. Attitude XX. Rock Shox Rebe, Sram x-9, Avid 7s for brakes. Its a well thought out build up. Add up everything and its about a 3K bike. The guy built it and never rode it except around the parking lot. I got it for $1200 and free shipping.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

gonna be looking to get a MB pretty soon I think. Dr says no more running for me after the last knee surgery so I gotta find a way to excercise withouth killing the knees. 



Sounds like a good excuse anyway...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Nice components, what frame is it? Looks like a DH rig though with the flat pedals. You need to take it to Smithville, there are some good DH runs there.


Oh btw, I dont use clipless and prefere platforms. Guess it comes from my MX days and my riding style. If I rode a road bike I would use clipless, but not in the tecnical stuff.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> gonna be looking to get a MB pretty soon I think. Dr says no more running for me after the last knee surgery so I gotta find a way to excercise withouth killing the knees.
> 
> Sounds like a good excuse anyway...


Two things to know Mongo. If you dont have your bike set up right, you could do alot of damage to your knees. Most guys have a tendacy to set their saddle too low.

The second thing. Dont buy a Huffy! LOL

MBs are expensive and just like RC and Cameras, dont mess around with junk.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

DanielT said:


> 29ers are a smooth ride. They roll over stuff that will give you problems on a 26er. You will be suprised how easy you can push the pedals on this bike. My Brother races a 29er single speed. I don't think he will go back to 26. I currently ride my 92 stumpjumper that is a rigid single speed.


Thats a classic!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

looks like im gonna have to convince my dad to break out the old mountain bike and get new tires for it!!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Biff- I probably wont go hardcore on the bike. Juts something to play around on a bit and something to get my legs back in shape. Dont plan on any banzai downhill runs or anything like that, lol. trust me, I dont want to go thru another rehab like the one Im dealing with now. Of my 3 knee surgeries, this one has definately been the most frustrating.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think a downhill session would be the coolest!! too bad no hills.


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone riding the trials at memorial park? That's the only place I go to. I heard about anthills, but never went. BTW, I have a goofy Fuji mountain bike....it's like a huffy upgrade, crossed with a walmart edition mongoose. The best part of the bike, is the adjustable suspension at the fork.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I think bike's or cool if they stay on bike trails and off the road's.I like the shock but i think i would smash it.lol


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

My best crash was at memorial park. Going downhill, misjudging a tree root, jumping too late, cracking my helmet, bending my fork, and 2 scrambled eggs in my shorts.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

memorial park? are the trails any good there?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Snellemin said:


> My best crash was at memorial park. Going downhill, misjudging a tree root, jumping too late, cracking my helmet, bending my fork, and 2 scrambled eggs in my shorts.


are you trying to kill me cuz i just hit the floor!!!


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

The trials there are great. There are several you can ride on. From easy to extreme. And the mountain biker chicks that go there are hot....gives me extra motivation at times.

Did the scrambled eggs get you Phil?!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sweet. might have to go sometime


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

no it was all of it been there myself long ago.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Biff- I probably wont go hardcore on the bike. Juts something to play around on a bit and something to get my legs back in shape. Dont plan on any banzai downhill runs or anything like that, lol. trust me, I dont want to go thru another rehab like the one Im dealing with now. Of my 3 knee surgeries, this one has definately been the most frustrating.


Here ya go bro! I came kinda close, well, not really, but for yall that dont want to spend alot of money and dont mind a 32 lb led sled, this is a pretty good deal. The fork is Rock Shox low end, but its better than a hardnose. The frame quailty is pretty nice, but heavy and the shifters are very good!

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-ALUMINUM-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-ROCK-SHOX-SHIMANO-XT-DEORE_W0QQitemZ140144158665QQihZ004QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Snellemin said:


> My best crash was at memorial park. Going downhill, misjudging a tree root, jumping too late, cracking my helmet, bending my fork, and 2 scrambled eggs in my shorts.


Ouch!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Im way out of shape! Ill need at least a few weeks of road work before Im ready for the Anthills.


Huntsville State Park has some nice easy singletrack.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a scar on my ankle from Memorial Park.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Huntsville State Park has some nice easy singletrack.


I forgot about Huntsville. I never rode there but I walked part of the trail while camping there once. Caught a 5 lb Bass too!

Hummm.

Sounds like a trip when it cools down. Singletrack, fishing, camping, hummm!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Closer to home Cypresswood has some decent trails, nothing too technical or hard. More info on Cypresswood: join the yahoo cypresswoodtrailgroup.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I never rode Memorial. I allways rode the Anthills because its so close to me. I dont have to load the bike up, I can ride there from here in no time.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

count me in!!! LOL. i really want something really fun with lots of jumps


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Dang Biff, thats a sweet bike! Not a bad price either. Too bad Im not in the market for one yet. Gonna be a month or 2 before Im ready to actally ride anything other than a stationary bike.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Closer to home Cypresswood has some decent trails, nothing too technical or hard.


I prefer technical and tight, but not stupid and fast. Im to old to go fast, but I like doing the Trials type riding. Like doing a nose wheelie and swinging the rear around to get around a tree or something. I like roots and having to choose a line. At the Anthills I mostly rode what they call the "Lowers". Its more technical where the uppers are big ring stuff. I guess thats why I bought a hardtail and Klein this time. Light and a short rear triangle.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> count me in!!! LOL. i really want something really fun with lots of jumps


Google the anthills and check the pics.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya, technical sounds fun, but im your typical 15 year old, i want to go high and fast!!!

if i could do trials riding i would do it. it looks so cool


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> Google the anthills and check the pics.


so....uuuhhhh...when are we going???


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Dang Biff, thats a sweet bike! Not a bad price either. Too bad Im not in the market for one yet. Gonna be a month or 2 before Im ready to actally ride anything other than a stationary bike.


They will still be around Drew. I dang near bought one and might of if I didnt find the Klein. I just couldnt find a bike I liked for under 3k and I didnt want to do that again. Its really not that bad of a bike and way better than a Huffy or anything from Walmart. Be forewarned though. MBers are NOT the friendliest folks around and you may be called "A Fred"


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

but seriously, anytime we can get a ride together, count me in!!! i like offroading in/on anything!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> so....uuuhhhh...when are we going???


I wont be ready for the Anthills for at least a couple of months. Im old, fat and out of shape big time! And its a really long drive for you bro!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ill find a way somehow!! that looks like loads of fun. but any offroad ride we can get going soon?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:
 

> but seriously, anytime we can get a ride together, count me in!!! i like offroading in/on anything!!!


Me too! I used to race dirt bikes in California. I raced for 8 years and I guess thats part of the reason I got into RC and MBs.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

"A Fred", huh? Havent heard that one. I probably will do most of my riding close to the house so I wont have to deal with those guys very much. There are a few parks around here with some trails that I might head out to once in awhile. Who knows.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

*My worst wreck!!*

Had a sweek Gary Fisher HooKooEKoo! I was at the Anthills on our way back to Eldridge, going through the last water crossing. Do you remember On Any Sunday? Where Mert Lawill passed his two buddies in the water crossing? Well, I was there, passing my buddies in that water crossing!! Front wheel caught the water, nosed in, stuck in a hole and sent me flying over the handle bars. I pile drived my 200 pound *$$ head first into the other bank. Broke my Bell helmet in 4 places. After $500 of x-rays, nothing broke. Found out a few years ago I crushed a disc in my neck. Oh well!! I kept that helmet for a few years just to convince the neighborhood kids to wear helmets. Yea, I was that popular!! Oh carp, it's mister Carter and the helmet again. RUN, RUN AWAY!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Here is a link to ghorba's page on where to ride. Greater Houston Off Road Biking Association

http://www.ghorba.org/trail-info/where-to-ride

http://www.ghorba.org/


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

Good website william.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Missed all the talk here! I ride at least twice a week and am always looking for someone to go with. Saturday morn at 6 am I'll be at memorial park. If the trails are still wet I'll be doing the bayou path down allen parkway into downtown. Easy pace as I am still nursing this knee back to health.Memorial park most likely as I am sure the trails will be ready by then. Any takers!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Had a sweek Gary Fisher HooKooEKoo! I was at the Anthills on our way back to Eldridge, going through the last water crossing. Do you remember On Any Sunday? Where Mert Lawill passed his two buddies in the water crossing? Well, I was there, passing my buddies in that water crossing!! Front wheel caught the water, nosed in, stuck in a hole and sent me flying over the handle bars. I pile drived my 200 pound *$$ head first into the other bank. Broke my Bell helmet in 4 places. After $500 of x-rays, nothing broke. Found out a few years ago I crushed a disc in my neck. Oh well!! I kept that helmet for a few years just to convince the neighborhood kids to wear helmets. Yea, I was that popular!! Oh carp, it's mister Carter and the helmet again. RUN, RUN AWAY!!


LOL. Head turns better one way than the other? Hard to back out of parking spots? I'm familiar with the concept but mine came from an endo at Ho Chi Minh. Didn't crack the helmet, but it put a nice deep dent in it. Biff, check out Bicycle World and Fitness on Dairy Ashford, just north of Memorial. They have all kind of fun rides from Pub Crawls (took one of the PK Rippers on one a couple months ago) to roadies to offroad at Hershey and the Anthills. I think they were doing the offroad rides on Wed evenings. I'll post a link to the website later.


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

madf1man said:


> Missed all the talk here! I ride at least twice a week and am always looking for someone to go with. Saturday morn at 6 am I'll be at memorial park. If the trails are still wet I'll be doing the bayou path down allen parkway into downtown. Easy pace as I am still nursing this knee back to health.Memorial park most likely as I am sure the trails will be ready by then. Any takers!


6 am??? If it was at 8 am I would be in. The trail by the bayou is great as well.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I like to get all the spider webs cleared out for everyone else! I gotta be done by about 7:30 to 8 and get cleaned up and to the track before 9.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> "A Fred", huh? Havent heard that one. I probably will do most of my riding close to the house so I wont have to deal with those guys very much. There are a few parks around here with some trails that I might head out to once in awhile. Who knows.


A Fred is like a Biff!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Do you remember On Any Sunday? Where Mert Lawill passed his two buddies in the water crossing?


You remember in the beginning of the movie when they show the kids racing their Mini Bikes at Saddleback park?

I was there and was filmed but didnt make it into the movie. In the original theater version they had part of my front wheel while being lapped by Jeff Ward. The TV version didnt have it though.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> LOL. Head turns better one way than the other? Hard to back out of parking spots? I'm familiar with the concept but mine came from an endo at Ho Chi Minh. Didn't crack the helmet, but it put a nice deep dent in it. Biff, check out Bicycle World and Fitness on Dairy Ashford, just north of Memorial. They have all kind of fun rides from Pub Crawls (took one of the PK Rippers on one a couple months ago) to roadies to offroad at Hershey and the Anthills. I think they were doing the offroad rides on Wed evenings. I'll post a link to the website later.


The guys on the anthills forum told me to check them out. I was looking for my old mechanic from the Bike Route.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Which Bike Route location and which mechanic? John (Westehimer store) is in the wind somewhere, haven't seen him since he closed SW Schwinn. Last time I checked, Greg (Bike Route SW Fwy) was still wrenching at their new location in S'Land Town Center.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Which Bike Route location and which mechanic? John (Westehimer store) is in the wind somewhere, haven't seen him since he closed SW Schwinn. Last time I checked, Greg (Bike Route SW Fwy) was still wrenching at their new location in S'Land Town Center.


Yea, John or Danny from the Westheimer store.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Big Danny was at SW Schwinn with John. After they closed he was at BWF Dairy Ashford for a bit, but I don't think he's there now. Not sure if he went to the West U. location or just left. They have a couple of excellent mechanics at the DA store though.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Big Danny was at SW Schwinn with John. After they closed he was at BWF Dairy Ashford for a bit, but I don't think he's there now. Not sure if he went to the West U. location or just left. They have a couple of excellent mechanics at the DA store though.


Danny checks in here once in awhile. I traded a B3 and other stuff to him for a wheelset years ago. He e mailed me probably about a year ago, but when John and him were at the Schwinn shop, they built my DBR. I got the new bike in today and heres a pic of me riding it. I need to get it checked out by a good tech though. I think somethings wrong.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha ha ha. I tried to get Danny to come race several times, but he was skeered. If he checks in here, you can quote me on that, LOL! He put the Odyssey needle bearing headset in my '91 Paramount UAB when I did that. I do nearly all my own work, but I don't true wheels (stink at it) and I don't do headsets (no gottie the equipment to seat them). Danny and John are in the select few that I would let touch my bikes.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Memorial park is the worst its ever been right now unless you like the slow technical kinda stuff. Rain has done alot of damage. Alot more roots are exposed and all the drop offs are washed out making them deeper and more straight up and down. Still a fun ride but its more dangerous to ride fast in areas. 6:30 tomorrow morning(tues) I'll be there


----------

